# Are these boys or girls?



## Taylormarie213 (Dec 7, 2015)

I work at a petsmart and I have fallen in love with these two birds. I named them Aphrodite and Venus but I want to know if they are both females or not. Thanks!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hard to tell by these pics. How old are they? Beautiful color and pattern. Do you know about their breeds? Don't see such colors here in my country.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a little hard to tell the sex (for sure) from the pics. Male Diamond Doves have bigger eye rings but those are similar in size. So, they could be both females. Are you going to adopt them? Diamond Doves can make nice pets! And those appear to be tame already.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful birds! They seem quite friendly.


----------



## Hiriki (Oct 17, 2013)

They're diamond doves!

It's hard to tell but yeah, females have smaller, rounder heads with smaller eyes, males have kind of dopey heads (imo ) and big eyes with more pronounced eyelids. Even if you think you can tell by appearance, you can always end up wrong with birds. Best way to find out is if they start laying.

If they start laying it means they're bonded which LIKELY means they're opposite sexes, at which point the trick is figuring out which one is laying. When you find a fresh egg the female's cloaca will be a bit red in my experience. Then if you give the egg 2-3 days and crack it open, if it has a red dot it's definitely fertilized and you have a male as well (some people are grossed out by the idea but I promise you, you're going to want to throw those eggs out anyway... they never stop laying and you don't want those babies).

If you do get eggs, be sure to buy fake eggs because doves in mated pairs never stop trying to hatch.


----------

